# Corn creek road



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

u.s. forest service - salmon-challis national forest

They expect the road to corn creek to be under water by tomorrow. Checkers are pulling out and will be stationed at north fork.. you will need to check in there.. I was told but haven't confirmed that it is 11ft on the corn creek ramp


Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Sorry bad link here is the text and a few pics 

These photos are of the Salmon River along the Salmon River Road, approximately 1.5 miles above Corn Creek. River levels are right up to the road. Corn Creek Checkers will be working out of North Fork for the foreseeable future with 7 day a week coverage. Signs are being posted at North Fork asking all boaters to stop for permits and all recreationists to stop for high water hazard information.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Any rapid photos? Is Cramer washed out or rolling wave train?


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I plan on getting down there this weekend.. for some photos.. 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

